

Microsoft Research: Safe Parallelism [pdf in gviewer] - 6ren
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/170528/msr-tr-2012-79.pdf

======
octo_t
> A source-level variant of this system, as an extension to C#, is in use by a
> large project at Microsoft, as their primary programming language. The group
> has written several million lines of code, including: core libraries
> (including collections with polymorphism over element permissions and data-
> parallel operations when safe), a webserver, a high level optimizing
> compiler, and an MPEG decoder.

Is really interesting, several million lines of code is quite something.

